# [ODMP] University of Central Florida Police Department, Florida ~ September 25, 2005



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

A Police Officer with the University of Central Florida Police Department was killed in the line of duty on September 25, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17878*


----------

